# LF: ''Dirty Kinks RP''



## TimFox (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi x3

I'm looking for someone to play a RP about some/our "Dirty Kinks". Even though I love my current RPs (Hey guys! ♡), I do miss out on some of my "Dirty Kinks" and...

Yeah.

I want to change that xD

I don't want to get into detail here, but I call "Dirty Kinks" those getting you actually "dirty".

You have one/some of them? You want RP posts usually longer than this post?

Then let me know :3


----------



## TimFox (Sep 9, 2018)

*BUMP* x3


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm available if you're still looking for an rp ^^


----------



## CaregiverShade (Oct 14, 2019)

Hehe, I enjoy dirty RPs! owo I use telegram (t.me: Shade but I could use discord if you don't have that. :3


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Oct 16, 2019)

Closing due to necro


----------

